# Request for Opinions & Insights - University Dissertation Research



## geese48

Hi everyone, I'm a masters student and as part of my dissertation I'm doing some research on Dubai's economic growth and wondered if members here could give their opinions on these questions? It could all be based on either your personal or professional experiences as expats in Dubai. Thanks in advance.
1. Do you agree that Dubai has seen tremendous economic growth in the past decades? What do you attribute this success to?
2. Personal anecdotes about Dubai (How would you compare Dubai to any other country you may have visited or lived in and found Dubai was much better or worse?)
3. Do you think markets play a significant role in Dubai's economic success?


----------



## susanwise

1. Of course I agree. It seems to be an indisputable fact, I don't know how to disagree.
2. Dubai attracts millionaires to vacation, millionaires leave their money there, money makes Dubai even more attractive, and Dubai attracts even more rich people. It's a vicious circle.
3. Of course.


----------



## geese48

susanwise said:


> 1. Of course I agree. It seems to be an indisputable fact, I don't know how to disagree.
> 2. Dubai attracts millionaires to vacation, millionaires leave their money there, money makes Dubai even more attractive, and Dubai attracts even more rich people. It's a vicious circle.
> 3. Of course.


Thanks for your input susanwise.


----------

